# molly



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

My preg molly has been this big for over 3 weeks im geting woried...
I have expected her to have her fry the last 3 weeks and nothing.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

some times it takes longer than others. how does she act?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

normal lol verry agressive but its taking to long. she is the mother of my other fry that where borne on 24 march and she got prego again after that.


----------



## Sassy07 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm currently experiencing the same problem with my silver molly, she has been huge forever! I thought maybe I was just feeding too much, but none of my other fish are big. She's not very aggressive, so I know she's not just eating all kinds of food!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Well this is her second time prego with me  i now she is preg to! I cant wate for my new platies to have fry!! They are so qute lol


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

She has already had one drop of fry that you probably didn't catch. Not all Mollies get super huge when pregnant. Some don't change much even after having fry. Another thing, this is not uncommon with larger Molly species. This is where keeping meticulous records comes in handy.
Tony


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have started keeping record

And i had 2 mollys produce like 100 fry last time that number has dwindaled but thats ok i had way to many any way.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

She had them today!!!!!!!!
i have maby 10 new fry + 5 older fry + 113 from my other mollies!!! AAAAAAa


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Congrats! Seems we are all in the frys lately


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

lol yep!

im trying to fined homes for myn....


----------

